# Photo Contest Winner



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I am so happy to announce that a picture I submitted to Modern Dog magazine has been chosen as a winner in their photo contest!!!! Kubrick will be featured in the Spring issue! We are both very excited about this and can't wait to receive the magazine in the mail. I'll post the winning photo later, but I can tell you that you all have seen it and loved it, LOL. I got a lot of PMs about that picture. 

Anyway, I wanted to "dedicate" this humble win to all you guys here at the Havanese Forum because without all of you, I would never have gotten my Nikon and I certainly wouldn't have become as addicted to photography as I have!  You guys are the best!

I also wanted to add that this is not the first forum dog to be published in Modern Dog, as our very own Posh (owned by Amy) was just given this honor in the winter issue, as you can see if you click here! Amy, I think our two brindles would make the hottest Hav couple ever. I think we should rename them Brad and Angelina, haha!

(Except not really)


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow, that is wonderful!!
Congrats to you and Kubrick!!
He is so handsome-can't wait to see the issue.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah, Lina and Kubrick!! How fun! We know two celebrities, now, Posh and Kubrick! Do they give autographs?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Congrats!!!! I can't wait for you to post the picture...hint...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Congrats to both of you. I, for one, am not at all surprised. Looking forward to seeing the photo.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!! Oliver and Comet want his "paw-o-graph 
PS-I can't wait to see the winning shot--Can we see before the magazine comes out?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

That's great news! Of course, I think every shot of Kubrick and Posh are winning shots!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina- your hard work with the camera pays off! It also helps you have a gorgeous subject!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo:Congratulations, I cant wait to see the winning picture. :whoo:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Congratulations that is terrific...I can't wait to see the picture!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What fun, Lina! Congratulations, girl!! You certainly deserve the recognition for your photographic skills and for such a stunning model. :biggrin1: 
Yes, I'd seen Amy's photo for the last issue, at their website. It is sooooooo cool that you are such amazing reps for the Havanese. :whoo:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Lina and Kubrick! :clap2:

Kubrick is a very handsome guy and your photography is fabulous!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Lina,
Congratulations!
I'm not a bit surprised that you won. Your photographic skills are outstanding.

Looking forward to seeing the published picture of Kubrick.


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

Congratulations, Lina and Amy.
Great subjects and terrific photography!!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

How very cool is that??? Congrats to you and Kubrick.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

:whoo: Carolina and Kubrick! Havs make outstanding models, and your photography skills are fabulous! I can't wait to see the winning photo!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am so excited for you. And so excited for me, too, because I know you won't keep us waiting too long to see this winning photo. And I have met you and Kubrick. I love it when I know the famous!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thank you all so much! I think Kubrick is a little sick of having all these pictures taken of him, but he sure does love the attention! 

LOL, Cheryl, you know me too well! As all of you have seen this picture about a million times (it was my avatar for a really long time), I don't feel so bad posting it now... though I'll make sure to take a picture of it in the magazine and to link to it when it's published (in about a month and a half or so?). Anyway, here's the winning picture that I'm sure you will all immediately recognize:

"What?"


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

It is a great shot!!!! Congratulations


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Congratulations Lina, that terrific! Kubick is a wonderful subject and you have a ton of pictures good enough to win. Missy with her Emmy and now you and Amy. We're surrounded by stars! CONGRATS! Can't wait to get the magazine so I can show off pictures of my forum friends.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jill, LOL, I think Missy's Emmy is a MUCH bigger accomplishment!!! But thanks.


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

Wow Lina - congratulations! That's quite an honor. You are an extraordinary photographer! I have that one photo you took of Buttons the first time I brought her to the playdate (the first day I ever had her) and it looked like she was flying in mid-air! The photos on your blog are really nice too.


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Congratulations


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations, Carolina! That's terrific. Your photography skills are amazing and you and Kubrick deserve the win. Enjoy! We look forward to seeing the winning picture on the magazine cover.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks so much Patty! Havs are so easy to photograph, Buttons is no exception!

Poornima, thank you! Though he won't be on the cover, just one of the pictures inside.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL! That photo makes me laugh every time I look at it. It's hilarious!

Congratulations Carolina!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

"CONGRATULATIONS"
I love that picture of your cute boy!!


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Wow how cool!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Love it! Congrats!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Wow, congrats Lina, can't wait to see it in the mag!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Congrats Lina...that is so cool!!!! I love your pictures!


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

aaawww......too cute! Congratulations, Lina! You have a gift.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I love that picture. Congrats!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Lina, congrats on getting in the magazine!! Now you HAVE to get your new pup in to or he will be jelous!! lol

Ryan


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Lina, congratulations. That shot of Kubrick is terrific and well deserving of the honor of being in the magazine!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Congratulations! What an honor for you and Kubrick.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Lina said:


> I am so happy to announce that a picture I submitted to Modern Dog magazine has been chosen as a winner in their photo contest!!!! Kubrick will be featured in the Spring issue! We are both very excited about this and can't wait to receive the magazine in the mail. I'll post the winning photo later, but I can tell you that you all have seen it and loved it, LOL. I got a lot of PMs about that picture.
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to "dedicate" this humble win to all you guys here at the Havanese Forum because without all of you, I would never have gotten my Nikon and I certainly wouldn't have become as addicted to photography as I have!  You guys are the best!
> 
> ...


Yay! Lina & Kubrick!!!! :whoo: Maybe we need to call them "Pubrick" or "Kosh" or "Posbrick" or "Kubosh" :biggrin1: Too cool. I have to order another "hard copy" of the magazine, I have no idea what I did with the one they sent me. And, of course I'll get one with Mr. Superstar in it!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That photo of him makes me smile every time I see it. Congrats to you!!! That's so exciting!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:clap2: YAY! Another celebrity among us hoto: Congratulations, Lina! :first:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats Lina and Kubrick. Now _everyone _will know how cute he is. :whoo:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Congratulations Lina and Kubrick! That's one of my all time favorite pictures! I love that little tongue sticking out.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thank you everyone! You are all so sweet. :grouphug:

Ryan, way ahead of you here... I'm already thinking of all the cool shots I can do with Hitchcock. 

Amy, LOL, I like Kosh!


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

*Oh wow!*

What an honor and an adorable picture....all your pictures are great!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Congratulations! I love that picture of Kubrick...it's histerical!


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

Very nice. So good to have wonderful things come your way--Hitchcock and a winning photo!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

There's our adorable goofball!!!!!! Love that picture, Lina! You just have to LOL at him, but in a very sweet way.  Congrats again, girl!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

How neat Lena. Congratulations!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Lina said:


> I am so happy to announce that a picture I submitted to Modern Dog magazine has been chosen as a winner in their photo contest!!!! Kubrick will be featured in the Spring issue! We are both very excited about this and can't wait to receive the magazine in the mail. I'll post the winning photo later, but I can tell you that you all have seen it and loved it, LOL. I got a lot of PMs about that picture.
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to "dedicate" this humble win to all you guys here at the Havanese Forum because without all of you, I would never have gotten my Nikon and I certainly wouldn't have become as addicted to photography as I have!  You guys are the best!
> 
> ...


Congratulations Carolina and Kubrick:whoo:
PS--I was totally amazed when Laurie PM me that Oliver is also in the Spring issue with Kubrick on page 27:whoo:


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow, what a handsome crew!! Oliver, Kubrick and Posh are all so cute in those pictures.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow, congrats, all!

Sally, how was Oliver in there and you hadn't known it?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey Sally! Congratulations!!!!! Wow. That's really cool. Can we see what picture you have in that issue?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Wow, congrats, all!
> 
> Sally, how was Oliver in there and you hadn't known it?


:jaw: I didn't know till Laurie sent me a PM and I started researching it


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats Sally and Oliver!!! Oliver is so cute, I love it! 

Here's the link to the pictures for you all to see:

http://www.moderndogmagazine.com/photocontest

Kubrick and Oliver are both in the middle column.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

HOW FUN!
BOTH KUBRICK AND OLIVER.
I LOVE IT.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks Carolina! It was from June and I had forgotten I had even sent it in to the contest


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations Sally and Carolina!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Congrats, Lina!! You deserve it, as your photography is amazing (and it helps that your subjects are adorable). I love that shot of Kubrick, with his little pink tongue slightly to the side.
Gina


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Yay! Sally and Oliver!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sally, I seriously thought you were joking with me about not knowing!!

So special to have Oliver and Kubrick in the media!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Congratulations Sally too. 
It says featured dog is a PWD, but that's no PWD. Hm.... http://www.moderndogmagazine.com/photocontest/enter


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you very much!
I am so proud to share the honor with Amy and Carolina!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh Lina and Kubrick....congratulations....you deserve it.

Lina and Kubrick, Amy and Posh...great photographers and great Havs. So happy I can be part of it all. CONGRATULATIONS.


----------



## momma_raven (Dec 27, 2008)

Congrats! That is so awesome!! I just love that pic!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oliver is stinkin' adorable in that picture, Sally! I just want to scoop him up and sqqqeeeeeeeeezzzzze !! Congratulations

Jan, I used to think PWD were all black, or almost, but then saw some that were b&w, like our Irish Pied or b&w Havs! So yeah, I'm pretty sure that's a PWD in the picture.

















Don't they look like oversized Havs? Nice.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Marj, I thought, oh, my, Marj has two new puppies!! Then I read your message. Ha!! Yes, those photos look like slightly leggy havs!


----------



## momma_raven (Dec 27, 2008)

AWESOME!!!! I am so proud one of our own won!!! I love your pics of Kubrick!!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats Carolina and Sally . . . two of the most adorable!! (the dogs, that is . . . although I am sure you both are adorable too LOL). You are the GREAT photographers and mommies 

My neighbor has a PWD, and as cute as she is, the energy level of that dog is frightening. I heard the Obamas wanted one and it will need a full time handler or the White House may get an unsolicited redecoration!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Marj, I thought, oh, my, Marj has two new puppies!! Then I read your message. Ha!! Yes, those photos look like slightly leggy havs!


WHAT??! I have two new puppies? Where? WHERE???! :jaw:

Oh boy...... if only........ sigh....... ound:


----------

